# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Looking for a successful gw2botter

## KuRIoS

To help me get started on 80 farming with a bot. I currently have mmolazy.
Please send me a pm if you can help.

----------


## Neymar

Me too! The routes on the site are too well known and you get "bot trains" following one path. I modified one in cursed shore but to no real success. I get about 2 gold a day! Some claim to get 10+. If anyone could help us!

----------


## shaggsdope

It looks to me that until thye get some kind of working AH bot/mod you're only able to get around 2 per day :-/

Oner person SAID he has a path that gets 20+ but I don't really see how it's possible... at least not with Firy

----------


## warheart209

The only people making money off this game is people with Teleport mining bots which aren't public from what i can see.

----------


## Mumulica

Kur: you should give macrogoblin a try. i bet it takes you 2h to figure it out how to make a path and do a masterpiece out of it.

----------


## warheart209

macrogoblin is a waste of time since you need vmware for each copy.

----------


## Neymar

> The only people making money off this game is people with Teleport mining bots which aren't public from what i can see.


Really? I don't see how teleport mining would make a big enough profit for them to make money off the game.

----------


## warheart209

ur crazy i do teleport mining as is i got every zone mapped for 1 click orichalcum,ancient tree,jump puzzle chests,elderwood,mithril ore i 1 click teleport mine on each of my 6 toons when im done i get 27 gold if i had a bot do it it would be worth my time as for now im using fiery while mainly botting 26 copies of wow.

----------


## vib2

warheart make some space in your PM please  :Smile:

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

lol leechers jumping on you as soon as you said it

----------


## vib2

> lol leechers jumping on you as soon as you said it


as u may know, i am the only one to post on this forum few macro for D3 on mac (and have no particular skill coding etc) so next time, don't be stupid watching rep and number of post, but see the content  :Wink: 

ty bb

----------


## KuRIoS

> as u may know, i am the only one to post on this forum few macro for D3 on mac (and have no particular skill coding etc) so next time, don't be stupid watching rep and number of post, but see the content 
> 
> ty bb


regardless, your CURRENT status on OC is LAZY LEECHER, so he was correct  :Smile:

----------


## AndrielMarie

<-- dang, lazy leecher too...zzz

----------


## yorhey

Kurious, why not check the mmolazy forums, I put a tutorial on how to make paths on that website, also the combat is very simple to set up. IT is the best bot out there. And yes, 10g a day is very doable, even more if you max out your guild and magic find. Have fun!

----------


## KuRIoS

sigh.. I have been spammed lately, who was it that messaged me about this wanting to help/sell his method to me  :Smile:  
Please send me a new PM

----------


## yok3r

exist any bot program 4 free?

----------


## LisaL

Isnt GW dead by now

----------

